
Show HN: Modern, modular, extensible CSS button library – knopf.css - hiroagustin
https://knopf.dev/
======
dxchester
We put this library together at [https://team.video](https://team.video) after
struggling with "button explosion" in previous projects, where we ended up
with an endless sea of subtly different button implementations.

Sometimes the differences were totally legitimate and justified for the use
case, and other times it was easy to just not remember or realize that the
permutation we wanted had already been painstakingly crafted elsewhere.

When we took a systematic approach to catalog how we were using buttons, we
settled on that yes, we really do want a lot of options, depending on the
scale of the interaction, how much emphasis we wanted to put on the choice,
etc -- but not the infinite flexibility (and so low reusability) that comes
with a free-for-all.

So this has really worked well for us after settling on this approach. How
have others dealt with the trade-offs here?

